

Short note listing some current “white box” switches. OS SW  HW? - mhurd
http://meanderful.blogspot.com/2015/05/some-interesting-white-box-switches.html

======
phatfish
I wonder this will actually start making networking equipment _cheaper_.

I guess 6 years ago or so I bought a "small business" Netgear 8 port gigabit
switch, for around £100.

That same switch with minor hardware revisions was about £60 when i last
checked. Ridiculous when you think how much other areas have advanced in that
time.

Of course it runs some crappy Netgear firmware that they stopped updating 4
years ago.

I hope this standardized switching hardware ends up in smaller boxes (8-12
port), that i can run a decent open switch OS on.

------
gnoway
It's interesting to see this alongside the efforts by traditional vendors to
further integrate servers and networking. Cisco AFAIK has been pretty
successful getting people to buy into the UCS idea.

------
rbanffy
It's interesting many of them have multiple control CPU architectures.

